# Mini is always Capturing Tuner



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

This has been an issue for the last week or so. I have a mini in our bedroom connected to a Premiere elsewhere. No problems, except, even if I leave it on the TIVO screen, it will go to live TV sometime in the night. The only issue is, of course, that it captures a tuner. When we turn on the TV at night in the Bedroom, we can see live TV...which it should not be doing. It is as if the Mini is rebooting every night.

As I said, it all works, but our Mini NEVER did this before about a week ago. Could it be new software? If so, are there any fixes pending and does Tivo know or care about this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It sounds like a new bug. If the Mini restarts, it will not display Live TV. It will go to TiVo Central. I would suggest, in the morning, check the TiVo box Diagnostics. All tuners have a time since last Tune. If all the tuners have the same time (in seconds), the host Premiere has done a restart.

Last week new software was given to the Mini and Premiere boxes. Do they care? That's above my pay grade.


----------



## fawn428 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am having the exact same issue... mini's never time out even after 4 hours and capture the tuner. I press the tivo button to get them to immediately release but this is new within the last week.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fawn428 said:


> I am having the exact same issue... mini's never time out even after 4 hours and capture the tuner. I press the tivo button to get them to immediately release but this is new within the last week.


Are they v1 or v2 Mini boxes?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Are they v1 or v2 Mini boxes?


I have this...
MINI 8E46
A92- 
TiVo Mini

I bought it Sept 10, 2014 so I assume it is V1.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> It sounds like a new bug. If the Mini restarts, it will not display Live TV. It will go to TiVo Central. I would suggest, in the morning, check the TiVo box Diagnostics. All tuners have a time since last Tune. If all the tuners have the same time (in seconds), the host Premiere has done a restart.
> 
> Last week new software was given to the Mini and Premiere boxes. Do they care? That's above my pay grade.


Well, I will check, but believe the Premiere did not reboot. I say that as the 4 tuners are on different stations...I mean the 3 as 1 is captured by the Mini. I notice that when a Premiere does reboot, all 4 tuners are on the same station.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think there is a problem. I left a Mini in TiVo Central instead of Standby last night. This morning I see it is active, meaning it owns a tuner on a Roamio. I checked the time since tune start and it is only 52 minutes. I have been awake and watching another Roamio for 90 minutes. I did not see or hear an EAS test. I will watch it today and see if something is waking up the Mini boxes. I have four and it was my v1 that became active. I'll wake up a v2 and see if it matters. There are some people that will like this bug.

Check TiVo box Diagnostics. Each tuner has a timer that counts the seconds that channel has been tuned. Further down is a cable card section that shows a timer that indicates how long since a restart.

Standby also resets the channel timers.


----------



## Markus57 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just confirming that after the update, a mini will not release a tuner. I use a sleep timer on bedroom TV and mini had always released the tuner by morning. Since the update, the tuner stays assigned to the mini. This is more likely the Roamio update which is not releasing tuner after 4 hours, right?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fawn428 said:


> I am having the exact same issue... mini's never time out even after 4 hours and capture the tuner. I press the tivo button to get them to immediately release but this is new within the last week.


Somebody else was reporting something similar earlier this week and we(I) wrote it off as possible EAS tests. Time to go find that thread and bring him here... (found it)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I left a Mini in TiVo Central instead of Standby last night. This morning I see it is active, meaning it owns a tuner on a Roamio. ... There are some people that will like this bug.


What happens if you tune a Mini to Live TV and just leave it? THAT's what (some) people were looking for, the ability to have Live TV stay on without any interaction. If the tuner is just staying allocated to a Mini but the Live TV timeout is still in place, there isn't any good to be found in this hiccup.


----------



## Markus57 (Mar 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> What happens if you tune a Mini to Live TV and just leave it? THAT's what (some) people were looking for, the ability to have Live TV stay on without any interaction. If the tuner is just staying allocated to a Mini but the Live TV timeout is still in place, there isn't any good to be found in this hiccup.


Being one who uses a sleep timer at night on a TV connected to a Mini, I do not like this change. Nor would I suspect those who use multiple Minis because it restricts the number of live shows that can be tracked. Often when watching sports, I may have 2 or 3 games on simultaneously. Inactive Minis tying up tuners can be a pain. IMO, if you haven't interacted in 4 hours with Live TV, give it up; the tuner that is.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bug confirmed and reported to TiVo. Same with Mini v1 and v2. After four hours the message changes to "in use by <TSN> box".


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Bug confirmed and reported to TiVo. Same with Mini v1 and v2. After four hours the message changes to "in use by <TSN> box".


Yes, although last night all was OK. I rebooted my Mini. Also, I am using a Premiere. I hope this gets fixed. I leave my Mini on TIVO so it will NOT take a tuner!

How did you report this to TIVO? Did you call them?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Yes, although last night all was OK. I rebooted my Mini. Also, I am using a Premiere. I hope this gets fixed. I leave my Mini on TIVO so it will NOT take a tuner!
> 
> How did you report this to TIVO? Did you call them?


I could have used this page: TiVo Customer Support I leave my Mini boxes on Standby when I'm finished or an EAS test will put them online. And it won't be for four hours at the moment.


----------



## bsbd (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> After four hours the message changes to "in use by <TSN> box".


As others have reported, all three of my v2 Mini's are seizing tuners in my Roamio Pro (20.6.3 RC7) and never letting go. And just like the quote above, I sometimes get the "in use by <TSN> box" message after four hours. But also, prior to the four hour mark I'm now only seeing the generalized message "in use by another TiVo box" message instead of the literal box name like I used to get (i.e. "in use by the Master Bedroom box").


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bsbd said:


> As others have reported, all three of my v2 Mini's are seizing tuners in my Roamio Pro (20.6.3 RC7) and never letting go. And just like the quote above, I sometimes get the "in use by <TSN> box" message after four hours. But also, prior to the four hour mark I'm now only seeing the generalized message "in use by another TiVo box" message instead of the literal box name like I used to get (i.e. "in use by the Master Bedroom box").


The box name is there in the beginning. I'm not sure when it changes. But that part is not new. I get enough EAS tests that I always put the Mini into Standby when I'm finished. It was this thread that caused me to check. You should open a support ticket with the link above. More noise gets more action.


----------



## bsbd (Mar 1, 2015)

Done... I just reported the tuner seizing and box name issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I opened a support case for the Mini not releasing the tuner after four hours. I received the following from TiVo support:
"
Hello Joseph,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. Those are still in use for customers to stream, so we would keep those around for the time being.

The Case Number for this inquiry is 06424449. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Niles
"
I'm so impressed. Also the case number on this email is one lower than the one on the first email. That's normal. The case is closed also.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> I opened a support case for the Mini not releasing the tuner after four hours. I received the following from TiVo support:
> "
> Hello Joseph,
> 
> ...


LOL!!! What a response. Definitely Niles is most likely a Rajiv, who never laid eyes on a Tivo except for on a computer screen picture


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Having the exact same issue with my Roamio and 2 tivo mini's. The minis are each occupying a tuner and the occupying Mini's name is not listed, but rathers it's TSN. I do not like this. If they want to add an option to allow the mini to alway have a tuner, then ok, but make it an option..

Tivo, I know your not listening, but fix this anyway..

Lou


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

Same issue. Have 4 minis and in last week or so none release as they used to. On a 6 tuner roamio I am now losing shows that are not recording because of this. Thanks TiVo. Fix it asap! We all paid for service and the SLA sucks.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Markus57 said:


> Just confirming that after the update, a mini will not release a tuner. I use a sleep timer on bedroom TV and mini had always released the tuner by morning. Since the update, the tuner stays assigned to the mini. This is more likely the Roamio update which is not releasing tuner after 4 hours, right?


I have 3 Minis and they are not hogging tuners, so it's not a universal bug for Roamios at least.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> I have 3 Minis and they are not hogging tuners, so it's not a universal bug for Roamios at least.


I wonder if all your units received the latest updates though


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marcv said:


> I wonder if all your units received the latest updates though


I find it strange that we have threads that the Mini never disconnects at the same time we have threads that the Mini is always disconnecting. There has been a network change affecting the discovery function of a TiVo that is removed from the network. I'm testing that now. I won't know until 1pm.

The timeout fix will be part of the next release.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> I have 3 Minis and they are not hogging tuners, so it's not a universal bug for Roamios at least.


I'm with slowbiscuit, my minis are not hogging tuners. All of my minis are v2 and all of my Roamios (Plus, base and OTA) and minis are on version 20.6.3 and all connected via MoCA.


----------



## Bfb1963 (Feb 16, 2016)

My Minis are not timing out, they are hogging the Bolt tuners. My wife is unhappy!!


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

Woke up today and 5 of 6 tuners tied up by minis. We only used 3 of them yesterday and the last one was used over 7 hours ago. The others more than 16 hours ago. Rebooting Roamio Pro to free up tuners again my morning ritual. TiVo making me want to get a Comcast X1 after buying every TiVo since the first model. I may have a lot of Lifetime Tivo's and minis for sale soon if they don't fix this


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marcv said:


> Woke up today and 5 of 6 tuners tied up by minis. We only used 3 of them yesterday and the last one was used over 7 hours ago. The others more than 16 hours ago. Rebooting Roamio Pro to free up tuners again my morning ritual. TiVo making me want to get a Comcast X1 after buying every TiVo since the first model. I may have a lot of Lifetime Tivo's and minis for sale soon if they don't fix this


This will be fixed in the next release. Perhaps a ritual of putting the Mini into Standby when you're finished as a temporary fix will avoid the issue. I say issue since it's not a problem. For every user who wants the timeout to be shorter, there is a user who wants it eliminated.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> This will be fixed in the next release. Perhaps a ritual of putting the Mini into Standby when you're finished as a temporary fix will avoid the issue. I say issue since it's not a problem. For every user who wants the timeout to be shorter, there is a user who wants it eliminated.


If TiVo wasn't so insanely dedicated to the idea that an "off" button isn't required, this, and many other examples of idiot interfaces would never have been necessary .


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> This will be fixed in the next release. Perhaps a ritual of putting the Mini into Standby when you're finished as a temporary fix will avoid the issue. I say issue since it's not a problem. For every user who wants the timeout to be shorter, there is a user who wants it eliminated.


I can't understand any use case where anyone would want a Mini to indefinitely tie up a tuner. All you are doing is reducing tuners available to record. If you need a tuner than it should only be provided on demand and than time out after some specific period or a user definable time.

I have a 6 tuner Tivo and 4 Mini's online right now. If they all stuck to their tuner it would leave me with just 2 available for recording. There are times when we record as many as 4 to 6 shows. Right now with Tivo's new bug (It's not an issue it is a BUG) my unit is not recording some shows due to lack of available tuners.

I guess until they fix it I will have to try and remember to put in standby but not sure this even fixes it as unused mini's were attaching to tuners so the problem may run beyond just timeout.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marcv said:


> I can't understand any use case where anyone would want a Mini to indefinitely tie up a tuner. All you are doing is reducing tuners available to record. If you need a tuner than it should only be provided on demand and than time out after some specific period or a user definable time.
> 
> I have a 6 tuner Tivo and 4 Mini's online right now. If they all stuck to their tuner it would leave me with just 2 available for recording. There are times when we record as many as 4 to 6 shows. Right now with Tivo's new bug (It's not an issue it is a BUG) my unit is not recording some shows due to lack of available tuners.
> 
> I guess until they fix it I will have to try and remember to put in standby but not sure this even fixes it as unused mini's were attaching to tuners so the problem may run beyond just timeout.


In Standby they will never grab a tuner, even for EAS tests. Also, they will not block recordings ever. A warning message appears, then, without an override, the recording uses the tuner.


----------



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

marcv said:


> Woke up today and 5 of 6 tuners tied up by minis. We only used 3 of them yesterday and the last one was used over 7 hours ago. The others more than 16 hours ago. Rebooting Roamio Pro to free up tuners again my morning ritual. TiVo making me want to get a Comcast X1 after buying every TiVo since the first model. I may have a lot of Lifetime Tivo's and minis for sale soon if they don't fix this


I have a Bolt with 2 minis and have noticed they hold tuners all the time, but I simply go to the mini and press the Tivo button and they immediately release the tuner and seem to stay that way, as long as I remember to hit the Tivo button when I am done watching live TV on a mini. It's only me in the house so no TV competition and I don't know that I have ever missed a recording due to this problem but it is a nuisance.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Also, they will not block recordings ever. A warning message appears, then, without an override, the recording uses the tuner.


This is what I was wondering about as a few people seem to be reporting otherwise.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> This is what I was wondering about as a few people seem to be reporting otherwise.


I had a Mini watching live TV. I used it to set four recordings starting at 10am. The Mini received a message two minutes before 10pm and I had the option of killing a recording. I watched, and at 10am the check mark appeared on the "give up live TV" option and that basic Roamio is recording four shows. The Mini went to TiVo Central. Q.E.D.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Right, I'd recently experimented and observed the same behavior -- Minis surrendering tuners, as needed, and bouncing to TiVo Central. Given the comments above, either some systems aren't behaving this way, or some users are misunderstanding the behavior.


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Right, I'd recently experimented and observed the same behavior -- Minis surrendering tuners, as needed, and bouncing to TiVo Central. Given the comments above, either some systems aren't behaving this way, or some users are misunderstanding the behavior.


NOT TRUE. When my 6-tuner host gets tied up with my 4 Mini's hogging tuners, and I'm watching live on one tuner, and the host needs 2 tuners to record, I get a message saying that it needs to change channels to the channel that it wants to record. If you are watching something live, you are out of luck. I get the option to forget the recording or forget the live. It doesn't dump one of the tuners hogged by a Mini. I have started pulling power on the Mini's when I'm finished so the Roamio has enough tuners to work with. Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for many years?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rugged Ron said:


> NOT TRUE.


...


krkaufman said:


> Given the comments above, *either some systems aren't behaving this way*, ...


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

Rugged Ron said:


> Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for many years?


I feel the same way 

Now I have to get some Z-wave or Zigbee based home automation switch and plug into the Mini outlets just so I can shut them off every night at 3am to release tuners and then spin them up at 9am or something. I really hope their next update they push out comes very soon and fixes this. I've been one of the biggest proponents of Tivo out there and hoping they do not let me down


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

My V1 had this issue and that is why I started this thread. I had done a reboot of the Mini and all was good for a week. A few days ago this issue started again along with the CIRCLE issue. The circle issue is not as bad as before, however. I have no idea what they broke again and who knows when "the fix" will be rolled out.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> This will be fixed in the next release. Perhaps a ritual of putting the Mini into Standby when you're finished as a temporary fix will avoid the issue. I say issue since it's not a problem. For every user who wants the timeout to be shorter, there is a user who wants it eliminated.


We put ours back on Tivo Central when done using them, perhaps that's why ours don't tie up tuners.

The timeout should have been user-configurable from the get-go, just like screensaver instead of live TV should have been an option to not tie up a tuner and free all of them for Minis. But these obvious user-friendly choices were not the Tivo Way (tm).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> We put ours back on Tivo Central when done using them, perhaps that's why ours don't tie up tuners.
> 
> The timeout should have been user-configurable from the get-go, just like screensaver instead of live TV should have been an option to not tie up a tuner and free all of them for Minis. But these obvious user-friendly choices were not the Tivo Way (tm).


I put mine into Standby. It would be great for a variable timeout. Add to that since the Mini has so little to do, maybe it could monitor the HDMI connection and go to sleep when the TV is turned off. I must admit, there seems to be a trend to piss off users these days.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, mine still goes back to live TV even though I put it on TIVO Central before turning off the TV. I would not care but am not sure it would release the tuner on our Premiere if it needed it.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Yesterday I noticed the red light on my TA was constantly on. One of our two minis was tuned into live TV and I put it back to TiVo Central. This morning noticed the light on the TA constantly on again and this time both minis were tuned to live TV. Called TiVo Support to report problem and received this in my email:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I am attaching an Article from our Knowledge Base related to your inquiry.
Case number- 06468505
One solution is to press TiVo Central twice to release the tuner. However engineering team is currently researching about this matter.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do they have to research this when so many people have reported this issue? I would think they could duplicate this easily enough.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Why do they have to research this when so many people have reported this issue? I would think they could duplicate this easily enough.


They have so many complaints on this I was sent an email to not send in any more reports. They know about it, trust me.


----------



## fawn428 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have a suggestion to release all the tuners a bit faster than restarting... Go into the Settings, Channel, Signal Strength... this will release all the tuners to do the signal strength test. Also, please note, you should not have any live recordings at this time... it will stop recording those..... BUT this is quite a bit faster than visiting each mini individually or restarting your main Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I like your idea, but I tend to preset my tuners to match upcoming recordings. Plus I always put my Mini into Standby when finished so I don't get bit by this problem. I get a lot of EAS tests.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> They have so many complaints on this I was sent an email to not send in any more reports. They know about it, trust me.


Yup after weeks they got back to my own request for support and said they are aware and working on it.

Little annoyed how long the response took and how long it takes to get the software patch pushed. This isn't rocket science. I'm an ex programmer and know whatever the timeout cause is would not be weeks of coding to fix, test and release. Apple and android write and push patches much worse and complex than this in days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

All I know is that my mini is indeed still timing out. I've been leaving bowl games on all day and a few times this week I've found the mini telling me to press TiVo or Live TV.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

My Roamio & 4 Minis have this issue as well. I've been half-noticing it going on the past month, and wasn't til now when I came to the forum and searched that I realized it was a widespread issue. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

MPSAN said:


> Why do they have to research this when so many people have reported this issue? I would think they could duplicate this easily enough.


Agreed on why they have to test. I submitted this issue several weeks ago and they got back to me in a week saying they could help. Instructions were the basic unplug and reset everything including modem, router, Tivo, and minis. It did not solve the problem. Anyone else receive this helpful advice?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> All I know is that my mini is indeed still timing out. I've been leaving bowl games on all day and a few times this week I've found the mini telling me to press TiVo or Live TV.


I have been working on a TV being fed by a Mini. I find that if the Mini is in TiVo Central, it will eventually start displaying that message. If you are on live TV and the Mini times out, there was no output, no message. Try leaving the Mini on real time TV and turning off the TV. See if it then releases the tuner. Or maybe your Mini doesn't like football.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

fawn428 said:


> Have a suggestion to release all the tuners a bit faster than restarting...


another good solution is to fire up the mobile app and use it to send a double TiVo button command to the mini.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

Good news, Margret says there's a beta fix!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817214942260514816


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dmbfan36_23 said:


> Good news, Margret says there's a beta fix!


Please post the software version of the beta when you get it. Thanks.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I just emailed her with mine also


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dmbfan36_23 said:


> Good news, Margret says there's a beta fix!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817214942260514816


This is good news indeed! Does Margret want the TSNs of all our boxes, or just the Minis?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

gweempose said:


> This is good news indeed! Does Margret want the TSNs of all our boxes, or just the Minis?


my mama says, 'all means all'


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I wonder if the beta will also fix the bug where it keeps reverting the sort criteria back to the defaults.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

She just replied to me. She needs it all The Mini TSN and the DVR they talk to


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

compnurd said:


> She just replied to me. She needs it all The Mini TSN and the DVR they talk to


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Got it last night. 20.6.3 RC13


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Got it last night. 20.6.3 RC13


If that's on the Mini, I'd be curious if it fixes the problem. I know it will take at least four hours to test. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I only got the updates on the bolts. So it may have had nothing to do with the mini??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> I only got the updates on the bolts. So it may have had nothing to do with the mini??


I can't say. No, I really can't. But I was hoping that the Mini received the update and it worked. I can say it doesn't work on a Roamio. If it does work on the Bolt, I'll put it on my "TiVo Mystery" list.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I got the update on my Roamio and Mini yesterday and I left the Mini on a live tuner last night. I noticed this morning that the Roamio had access to all of the tuners.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm. So far I have checked two of 4 minis and no update. Both bolts got it though


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Hmm. So far I have checked two of 4 minis and no update. Both bolts got it though


I just sent Margret an email asking to have the RC13 applied to two of my Mini boxes.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Need the kids to wake up before I get to the other two


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

What's Margret's email?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> What's Margret's email?


[email protected] and she's something like VP of Development. Probably the nicest person at TiVo. Certainly the smartest and most helpful. Sarah also tries to help.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

lman said:


> I got the update on my Roamio and Mini yesterday and I left the Mini on a live tuner last night. I noticed this morning that the Roamio had access to all of the tuners.


So ... with this update (RC13) what is the logic for releasing tuners? Is it back to 4 hrs? Or what?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I've found that even with RC7 the Minis don't tie up tuners IF you put them back on Tivo Central after you're done using them. I've got the wife mostly trained on this.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

dlfl said:


> So ... with this update (RC13) what is the logic for releasing tuners? Is it back to 4 hrs? Or what?


I don't have inside information on the update. I was just annoyed when my Mini would tie up a tuner all night when it was not being watched after turning on the Roamio TV. The new update is back to how it used to be apparently.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> I've found that even with RC7 the Minis don't tie up tuners IF you put them back on Tivo Central after you're done using them. I've got the wife mostly trained on this.


Yes I found that also. This just appears to be fixing the 4 hour rule


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

I have two Minis. One Gen 1 and one Gen 2. The other day both grabbed a tuner even though no one selected Live Tv on them. The Gen 1 mini showed its given name but the Gen 2 mini showed its TSN. So I did some investigations. Changed the name of the Gen 2, still a TSN on the main TiVo tuner list. Restarted everything. No difference. Looked at TiVo on-line and the name of the Gen 2 is correct. 

Neither Mini has spontaneously grabbed a tuner since, so I am guessing that was a "gift" from TiVo HQ. Really would prefer that the name rather than the TSN were displayed, specially since it used to display and still does for the Gen 1.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sbillard said:


> I have two Minis. One Gen 1 and one Gen 2. The other day both grabbed a tuner even though no one selected Live Tv on them. The Gen 1 mini showed its given name but the Gen 2 mini showed its TSN. So I did some investigations. Changed the name of the Gen 2, still a TSN on the main TiVo tuner list. Restarted everything. No difference. Looked at TiVo on-line and the name of the Gen 2 is correct.
> 
> Neither Mini has spontaneously grabbed a tuner since, so I am guessing that was a "gift" from TiVo HQ. Really would prefer that the name rather than the TSN were displayed, specially since it used to display and still does for the Gen 1.


If you only put a Mini into TiVo Central, it will be placed on line with any kind of EAS alert or test. To stop that, put the Mini into Standby before you power off the TV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

This also fixes the issue of the tuning adapter getting constant messages.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

mdavej said:


> This also fixes the issue of the tuning adapter getting constant messages.


Yep. I emailed Margret and my Roamio Plus and two Minis updated to RC13. This has resolved the tuning adapter issue for me as well.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Please post the software version of the beta when you get it. Thanks.


‪20.6.3.RC13 on the Minis. previously had RC7‬


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I think she missed Mini's with the two separate emails lol


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The new software appears to have fixed the problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent email for Mini updates on Saturday. Margret flagged my boxes. Update ready at 1pm Eastern. Now testing. She's amazing.

Interesting side note: On a Roamio, when it does a restart, the battery level of the rf remote is lost. Seems that doesn't happen on a Mini v2. BTW, get it back with TiVo + "D".

Second side note: TiVo online starts with devices in alphabetic order. If you don't like having the database error because your Mini is called "Mini xxxx", just change the name to "mini xxxxx". It's in ASCII order.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I am not sure what the issue is but 3 of my 4 Minis set up for this update get either a C11 or N11 Connection interrupted error 10 sec into downloading the update. My other mini downloaded fine and connections fine. So do the two bolts on my system


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I am not sure what the issue is but 3 of my 4 Minis set up for this update get either a C11 or N11 Connection interrupted error 10 sec into downloading the update. My other mini downloaded fine and connections fine. So do the two bolts on my system


Connection issue may be related to current TiVo server issues ...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Could be. Could be not allowing software downloads right now


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Per...


TonyD79 said:


> Searches are also dead. Time out. Connection to service for updates fails.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

All (5) of my Mini's and (2) Roamio's get a S02 Error during "Loading Info" since yesterday around 11am EST. I just checked this morning and same thing at 7:30am


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Finalrinse said:


> All (5) of my Mini's and (2) Roamio's get a S02 Error during "Loading Info"


Have you tried rebooting them?


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Have you tried rebooting them?


Yes, unplugging each one, letting it sit and replugging


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Finalrinse said:


> All (5) of my Mini's and (2) Roamio's get a S02 Error during "Loading Info" since yesterday around 11am EST. I just checked this morning and same thing at 7:30am


Then that sounds like a new thread. TiVo's server issues from last night appear to have ended.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Then that sounds like a new thread. TiVo's server issues from last night appear to have ended.


Concur. I did a restart of two Mini and one Roamio this morning without error.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

Just got off the phone with customer support. They said they are right now in the middle of a new software update and many people are calling in with S02 errors, and to give it up to 48 hours to clear. Which explains why most are good now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Finalrinse said:


> Just got off the phone with customer support. They said they are right now in the middle of a new software update and many people are calling in with S02 errors, and to give it up to 48 hours to clear. Which explains why most are good now.


That doesn't make me feel any better. Isn't "software update" code for "new bugs"?


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I think they are rolling out 20.6.3 RC13, which is supposed to fix the " Mini is always capturing tuner", the subject of this thread. All my devices are 20.6.3 RC7. We will see...


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

All my devices just finished the 20.6.3 RC13 updates, all is well!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Finalrinse said:


> All my devices just finished the 20.6.3 RC13 updates, all is well!


Mine are still at RC7. I am getting the circles again lately, but not bad. I hope it is fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Mine are still at RC7. I am getting the circles again lately, but not bad. I hope it is fixed.


It's probable your Mini will get RC15 soon. Some of the network logos are messed up also. But the (about) four hour timeout is back.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, but is it RC13 or RC15?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> OK, but is it RC13 or RC15?


If you mean the restoration of the idel timeout, RC13 or RC15 is good enough.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> If you mean the restoration of the idel timeout, RC13 or RC15 is good enough.


Ok, I sent her an email.
Still have issues with recording shows that are not new in my One Pass. The OP is set for New Only. They have told me since the new guide data came into play that they knew about it and it would be fixed Soon Only Not Yet. OH wait, that is SONY.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Ok, I sent her an email.
> Still have issues with recording shows that are not new in my One Pass. The OP is set for New Only. They have told me since the new guide data came into play that they knew about it and it would be fixed Soon Only Not Yet. OH wait, that is SONY.


Since I only have 30 1P, and the guide change happened just before the fall season start, and I have two Roamio boxes to share the load, I cleared all my old 1P and made new ones. On one box there are 20 1P all set to new, current season, and recordings only. No problems. There are some networks, like History and Discovery that seem to screw up the most. I check Season Pass Alerts once a day.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Since I only have 30 1P, and the guide change happened just before the fall season start, and I have two Roamio boxes to share the load, I cleared all my old 1P and made new ones. On one box there are 20 1P all set to new, current season, and recordings only. No problems. There are some networks, like History and Discovery that seem to screw up the most. I check Season Pass Alerts once a day.


Yes, I am talking about foxnews. The NEW shows are repeated 3 hours later and do NOT show as new, but are recorded anyway.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, I got RC 15 so I will see what that changed.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I may have to reboot as I got the RC15 update but it did not seem to matter. I was on live TV this morning and I kNOW I had it on tivo central.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It can go to live TV for weekly/monthly EAS tests (or any alerts) then get stuck. I think that's what's happening on mine.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

New issue so I will reboot now. When it connects to the Premiere 4, that it is connect to, it lists the shows OK. When it now connects to my Premiere XL 4 the My Shows looks SD and I had to change the sort order. I never had that before and even though the sort order now shows folders, there are almost no logos and the listing looks SD.


----------



## dan69fl (Apr 6, 2017)

I had the same issue and it was resolved back in Jan. Looks like I got a new software on my devices (20.7.1.RC2-01-6-A93 on minis) and issue is back. Minis not releasing tuners... Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dan69fl said:


> I had the same issue and it was resolved back in Jan. Looks like I got a new software on my devices (20.7.1.RC2-01-6-A93 on minis) and issue is back. Minis not releasing tuners... Anyone have the same issue?


Earlier this week I tested the timeout and it was still there. I was checking the screen saver vs. Standby. 20.7.1 has been out over a month.


----------



## dan69fl (Apr 6, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Earlier this week I tested the timeout and it was still there. I was checking the screen saver vs. Standby. 20.7.1 has been out over a month.


Earlier this week it was fine with my devices too. This started yesterday... Maybe new software under 20.7.1. (e.g. RC1 vs RC2)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dan69fl said:


> Earlier this week it was fine with my devices too. This started yesterday... Maybe new software under 20.7.1. (e.g. RC1 vs RC2)?


I plugged in my v2 Mini when I sent the reply. But, since it's a crappy day anyhow, I just has an EAS test, so the clock starts now. I did notice that the TSN is still displayed for a while. I never heard of an RC1.


----------

